# Green Flash



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone here ever seen the "Green Flash"? It is an event that I recall vividly from my time in the Caribbean, particularly when I lived in Dominca. It happens ever-so-briefly at sunset, there is a brief green-colored flash of light, and then it is gone. I've always wanted to, but never have, seen the Northern Lights; but the Caribbean Green Flash is something special. 

There is another article with photos here.


----------



## Herald (Feb 26, 2007)

Any relation to the *Green Latern *of comic book fame? 

I was a comic book geek in my adolescent and teen years. The Green Lantern was one of my favs.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, me too - whaddaya get when you combine the Green Lantern with the Flash?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 26, 2007)

*wonders what you guys would think about Ion*


----------



## Archlute (Feb 26, 2007)

We used to watch for those when I was a boy living in the West Coast town of Seaside, Oregon. They have beautiful sunsets up there, and a number of movies have had filming done in the area because of it. As kids, we thought the "flash" was pretty neat, but if you stared for too long at the sun, it was difficult to see anything...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 26, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Any relation to the *Green Latern *of comic book fame?
> 
> I was a comic book geek in my adolescent and teen years. The Green Lantern was one of my favs.



Green Lantern was probably my favorite comic book hero growing up. I read Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps. The character changed a bit over the years.

About the green flash. Looks like somthing I'd like to wittness.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2007)

I have seen the northern lights several times but never even hears of the "green flash". Is it only viewable from the "south"?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

Kevin said:


> I have seen the northern lights several times but never even hears of the "green flash". Is it only viewable from the "south"?



Adam's post above yours indicates that he observed it in Oregon. The article that I provided shows pictures of it occurring in San Francisco and Chile. I've always heard of it associated with the Caribbean, but evidently it takes place wherever the atmospheric conditions are right around the world.


----------



## non dignus (Feb 27, 2007)

I spent three and a half years aboard a US Navy warship. I'd heard about it. I was topside for as many sunsets as I could muster but never saw it. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Herald (Feb 27, 2007)

Andrew, the "Green Flash" has nothing over the "Brown Haze." 






The "Brown Haze" is commonly seen in the New York/New Jersey area. While the Green Flash can only be seen at dusk, the Brown Haze can be cherished and appreciated all day long. 






"When once you have experienced the Brown Haze, forever will it dominate your destiny!"


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 27, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Has anyone here ever seen the "Green Flash"?



I remember reading about it in the Reader's Digest back in the '70s. Then I actually saw it here in Baltimore.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2007)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=T176d9CtnPY]Green Flash[/ame]  

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=BdgJo_nWwxc]Beautiful sunset -- Green Flash[/ame]


----------



## reformedman (Apr 28, 2007)

Was it at about 1:01 where the flash occurs? I can't tell because the quality if real bad.


----------

